# Picture of the Day... Please keep it Worksafe



## js

I'll start it... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

kewl, I like that


----------



## Buckeye

Well damn...I can't beat that...let me look thru my photobucket alblum and see...

The only reason this picture is funny is because I took it on the main street of my home town (I'm not proud of that)...only $1500 and this sweet little ride could be your's to do whoever's lawn you wish with...:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley

i knew the airlines were trying to save fuel but please that's too much


----------



## propellerhead




----------



## Baldy

Hey Rusty where'd you get that picture of my cousin? He couldn't wait for supper that night.


----------



## Maximo

One of my favorites.


----------



## Waffen

The plane, the plane...


W


----------



## Baldy

Hey Rusty I made it to supper, I wasn't as hungry as o'd Billy Bob was.


----------



## js

> A Palestinian militant fires toward Israeli troops during an arrest raid in the West Bank village of Qabatiyeh near Jenin, Tuesday, Aug. 8, 2006. Four Palestinians were wounded when the army arrested an Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades militant, Palestinians sources said. The army said two Islamic Jihad militants were arrested during the operation. (AP Photo/Mohammed Ballas)


Can you say............. Human Sheilds!!! :smt076 These are the type of cowards that we and the Israeli troops are fighting.... spineless cowards!


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## SuckLead




----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Guest




----------



## 2400




----------



## Guest

*OK....how about this?*


----------



## Guest

*Who says they all use Berettas?







*


----------



## Guest

*And this....it ain't your daddy's military







military anymore...sighhhhhhh*


----------



## 2400

Dustoff '68 said:


> *OK....how about this?*


Giddy UP......... :smt1097 :smt077 :smt1097 :smt077 :smt1097


----------



## Buckeye

LMAO there's some good stuff here :smt044 :smt044 :smt023


----------



## Blastard




----------



## 2400




----------



## Guest

*This is better*



Blastard said:


>


----------



## Guest

Maybe this will lift my spirits a bit. Here's a pic that some member from another gun related site made from one of my pics.


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## A_J

Shipwreck said:


>


He must _really_ hate changing diapers..


----------



## scooter

Shipwreck said:


>


Hmmmm.........and you find THIS pic more work safe and acceptable?????????????


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Guest

This one is better and funnier.


----------



## Shipwreck

Need some speakers?


----------



## js

Shipwreck said:


>


ouch! Looks like he held on to that umbrella the whole way....


----------



## Charlie

Just outside my back door 'bout 20'.


----------



## Rustycompass

Great view Charlie, does he show up every night?...!


----------



## js

Outside my bedroom window... about 5 ft away!  It was around 5:30am a few months ago.... My dog kept barking at the window on and off for about 2 hours, I finally had enough and got up. I looked out the window and had a deer staring back at me.










Here's a close up... This deer has some really cool markings on it's face...










I see the deer, along with it's buddies, about everyday now...


----------



## Charlie

rustycompass said:


> Great view Charlie, does he show up every night?...!


Naw.........he shows up usually early in the morning a couple of times during the week. He probably is close by but I just don't see him everytime.


----------



## js

Hey, check out that hot chic on the left...!!!


----------



## Rustycompass

:smt043 :smt043 :smt043 the one on the right is a hottie too...


----------



## scooter

UH OH somebody get a machette, I see an ankle on the one on the far left. Blatantly sexual in nature:smt011


----------



## Blastard

Do you think he is saying 'smile'?


----------



## jwkimber45

Maser said:


> Maybe this will lift my spirits a bit. Here's a pic that some member from another gun related site made from one of my pics.


At least they got part of it right........:smt011


----------



## Charlie

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :watching: :watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## 2400

:smt116 :smt116 :smt069


----------



## SuckLead




----------



## KingAirDriver

These are hilarious guys! Thanks for the entertainment!! :mrgreen:


----------



## KingAirDriver

Though not as cool as 2400's shots... :smt1099

Thunderstorms with tops to 60,000ft.


----------



## Wandering Man

Not me on the bike. I'm just impressed. You can learn more about him by googling Sean Mizlo.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man

Check him out:

http://qconline.com/archives/qco/sections.cgi?prcss=display&id=272859

http://www.qctimes.net/articles/2005/08/14/sports/doc42fec06f7682f753783680.txt

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2003201903_motorcycle16.html

WM


----------



## Guest

*Take your kids to the office day*

*Gotta' love those Israelis....not a politically correct, anal retentive in that tribe[/







I]*


----------



## scooter

I sure hope their mail got delivered:finga: :finga: :finga:


----------



## -gunut-

:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

I shot these last night at our local car show.


----------



## Rustycompass

~ SWEEEEEEEEETTT...... :smt028


----------



## 2400

rustycompass said:


> ~ SWEEEEEEEEETTT...... :smt028


Thanks, here's another one. It a 2X4 Hemi in a 68 Road Runner.


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## scooter

Damn, them asians sure know how to have fun don't they:mrgreen:


----------



## Blastard




----------



## 2400

Shipwreck said:


>





2400 said:


> Thanks, here's another one. It a 2X4 Hemi in a 68 Road Runner.


Let me get this straight. You think finger painting with someones hair is cooler than a dual four barrel Hemi in a 68 Road Runner?


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> Let me get this straight. You think finger painting with someones hair is cooler than a dual four barrel Hemi in a 68 Road Runner?


I don't recall seeing anyone say that


----------



## Guest

*Who cares if it's PC.....ohhhhhhhhhhhhh mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:mrgreen: *


----------



## scooter

PC or not that is ........ridiculous


----------



## SuckLead

rustycompass said:


>


What gets me is she thinks that is attractive.

What gets me even more is that anyone else does.


----------



## SuckLead




----------



## SuckLead

rustycompass said:


> ~ now I never said she was attractive... that was a "test pic" so to speak...:smt003


No, I know you didn't. But you know there are people out there that think that is just so hot. In a few years that young lady will be back under the knife getting them reduced and dealing with some horrific back problems.


----------



## Baldy

*The DNC..*

 The DNC wants everybody to know that Hiliary Clinton is for Gay Rights. :smt011  :smt011


----------



## 2400

Which one is better? :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

The bottom one.....


----------



## SuckLead




----------



## scooter

2400 said:


> Which one is better? :mrgreen:


 well the top one is more frightening:smt062


----------



## Hal8000

Yeah, and the top one is still swimming around! OMG!


----------



## jwkimber45

Hal8000 said:


> Yeah, and the top one is still swimming around! OMG!


LOL!!! OMG is right, scary............


----------



## -gunut-

Internet classic


----------



## js

-gunut- said:


> Internet classic


:smt082


----------



## 2400

rustycompass said:


>


Looks like South Africa.


----------



## -gunut-

2400 said:


> Looks like South Africa.


Looks like a place I would not want to be!


----------



## -gunut-

Can it be...?










:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass

-gunut- said:


> Can it be...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


 ~ who's Mr. Griffin...?


----------



## scooter

and is he related to michael moore??


----------



## 2400

rustycompass said:


> ~ not sure really, but the guy looks like he's got it sorta ruff...


Here you go...
http://joi.ito.com/archives/2005/07/28/pieter_hugos_photos_hyena_people_of_nigeria.html


----------



## -gunut-

rustycompass said:


> ~ who's Mr. Griffin...?


Have you ever seen family guy?










The cartoons name happens to be peter griffin as well


----------



## -gunut-




----------



## Rustycompass

*Smile.........*

~ Gunut, I love that pic...... ya just gave me my new desktop..... THANKS !


----------



## Baldy

*Duh!!!!*

You think they could figure this out on their own.


----------



## scooter

Allah loves to murder children
any children in the world
red or yellow, black or white ,they're just fodder for the fight
allah loves to murder children in this world.


----------



## jwkimber45

-gunut- said:


>


Exhale, squeeze......

Sweet pic!!!!


----------



## -gunut-

rustycompass said:


> ~ Gunut, I love that pic...... ya just gave me my new desktop..... THANKS !


No prob! I love that pic! :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## -gunut-




----------



## -gunut-




----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Wandering Man

Shipwreck said:


>


Can you spell B - R - A - I - N T - U - M - O - R?

:smt119 :smt119 :smt119 :smt119

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Man, that's TRUE hands free calling


----------



## js

-gunut- said:


>


:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

Where were these storm troopers in the movie?


----------



## Guest

*Looks like a Presa Canarius...pit bull on steroids. I hate those things.*


----------



## -gunut-




----------



## rfawcs

Paradise verison 1.0


----------



## Charlie

rfawcs said:


> Paradise verison 1.0


Oh boy.........wonder what version 2.0 will look like? Oh boy, oh boy.........


----------



## jwkimber45

Paradise ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## -gunut-




----------



## SuckLead




----------



## scooter

SuckLead said:


>


Doncha just hate having a bad day at the office???


----------



## Wandering Man

SuckLead said:


>


Poor Sucklead has to provide her own eyecandy.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## rfawcs

Because football season is upon us...


----------



## -gunut-

Rockin Hard!!!


----------



## jwkimber45

rfawcs said:


> Because football season is upon us...


Blondes.......God love 'em....:smt011 :smt011


----------



## propellerhead

Just got this in email.


----------



## Shipwreck

Mean dog...


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> Mean dog...


I can so beat that :mrgreen:


----------



## Blastard




----------



## -gunut-

That is awesome!


----------



## rfawcs

Think you have bad morning breath?


----------



## Wandering Man

Wow!

So who here can split a playing card edge to edge?

:smt071

WM


----------



## Wandering Man

Thanks for the title change. Truth in advertising?

 

WM


----------



## js




----------



## Guest

*I like the hurricane girl, Rusty....perchance you have her home phone, e-mail address, cell phone, and her home address???:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt1099 *


----------



## Orion6

Hmmmm.... 36 minutes and no response. Ship's last appointment must have overrun! :mrgreen: 

(sorry ship, couldn't resist!)


----------



## jwkimber45

Back to the task at hand....

The banana was sweet!!!!!


----------



## john doe.

The Dixie Pricks










Reach out and touch somebody.


----------



## Wandering Man

*My Next Handgun*








[/URL][/IMG]

Lets see if this works.

WM


----------



## john doe.

Michael Jackson finally reaches puberty.


----------



## -gunut-

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## js

-gunut- said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


You know, Why can't I find a woman like that... :smt011

Anyone notice her necklace...


----------



## rfawcs

This is making -me- hungry...


----------



## jwkimber45

-gunut- said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


DANG thats a loud AR!!!!!


----------



## scooter

js said:


> You know, Why can't I find a woman like that... :smt011
> 
> Anyone notice her necklace...


Necklace...what neckl......oh ok:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe.

scooter said:


> Necklace...what neckl......oh ok:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That's funny because I really didn't notice the necklace until you said something. :smt083


----------



## 44magFMJ

Buckeye said:


> ......The only reason this picture is funny is because I took it on the main street of my home town (I'm not proud of that)...only $1500 and this sweet little ride could be your's to do whoever's lawn you wish......


You should send this pic in to Blue Collar TV program...bet they'd air it.


----------



## 44magFMJ

-gunut- said:


>


*The crosshairs should be on the tip of that rocket instead*.


----------



## jwkimber45




----------



## rfawcs




----------



## Todd

tnoisaw said:


> That's funny because I really didn't notice the necklace until you said something. :smt083


Me neither. I was too busy staring at the guns.... uh ..... gun. :drooling:


----------



## john doe.

I wish I could take credit for these but I took them off Glock Talk. Sorry if this gets too Gorey.


----------



## rfawcs




----------



## -gunut-

*Snipers*

I guess the French do things a little differently... :smt082


----------



## rfawcs

-gunut- said:


> I guess the French do things a little differently... :smt082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me.....that's really bizarre. Can't they afford packs or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## SuckLead




----------



## rfawcs




----------



## Charlie

rfawcs said:


>


Now THAT'S what I would call a "Not Home Place Safe to Open"!!! :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

rfawcs said:


>


Wow, things sure have changed


----------



## -gunut-

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

-gunut- said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie

rustycompass said:


> ~ wonder who's gonna wear the pants in that family...?


Holy poop! Tell me their family tree is without branches!!! Are they your neighbors? :smt046 :goodman: They do appear to be a "happy" couple.


----------



## scooter

rustycompass said:


>


whers the tobacco??:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

rustycompass said:


>


+1 Gazilion!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## rfawcs

Neither rain nor snow, nor dead animals....etc.


----------



## bruce333




----------



## -gunut-




----------



## -gunut-

:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe.

rustycompass said:


> Now thats my idea of a POWER TOOL ... :smt077...


Now that would go good with my sawsall!


----------



## scooter

tnoisaw said:


> Now that would go good with my sawsall!


Yup...sawsall,killsall,sawsall,killsall, kinda got a ring to it........:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead




----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Baldy

Here's one that's work safe.. Military Cut Backs. Purposed by Kenndy/Kerry.


----------



## scooter

Baldy said:


> Here's one that's work safe.. Military Cut Backs. Purposed by Kenndy/Kerry.


Looks about right, the dems are so anti they wont even give him a parachute


----------



## Guest

*Is it me.....*

*....or is it my Alzheimers? Thought there were more pics in this thread???*


----------



## 2400

Pictures, what pictures? Nothing but kittens and puppys in here. :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45

Dustoff '68 said:


> *....or is it my Alzheimers? Thought there were more pics in this thread???*


I think a few of the pics decided to leave............


----------



## jwkimber45

2400 said:


> Pictures, what pictures? Nothing but kittens and puppys in here. :smt082


Speaking of puppys. Hows that new one doing ?????? Eating your out of house and home I'd bet....


----------



## propellerhead

Just got this in email...


----------



## john doe.

FUNNY! I just wonder why they take their cat boating.


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> Speaking of puppys. Hows that new one doing ?????? Eating your out of house and home I'd bet....


 We've had him a month and he was 10 pounds then, I just weighed him and he's 26 pounds. His feet are HUGE. :mrgreen:


----------



## Blastard




----------



## Shipwreck

Blastard said:


>


I like that one  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe.

Blastard said:


>


Hey wait a second. How could Einstein recommend a wed site before Al Gore invented it? Or maybe... They are the same person. ummmm


----------



## Blastard

tnoisaw said:


> Hey wait a second. How could Einstein recommend a wed site before Al Gore invented it? Or maybe... They are the same person. ummmm


Must be that space-time travel thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

*Can you say "quesadilla"?*


----------



## Rustycompass

*9~11~01*


----------



## Baldy

+a billon Rusty. Real Hero's there.


----------



## jwkimber45

Hell Yes RC!!!!


----------



## rfawcs




----------



## Rustycompass




----------



## ruckus3008

that is a great pic rusty. any idea where I can get one of those? I got the perfect place to mount it on my wall.


----------



## Rustycompass

ruckus3008 said:


> that is a great pic rusty. any idea where I can get one of those? I got the perfect place to mount it on my wall.


~ no Sir I don't... perhaps if you copy this pic & go to a image host like Photo Bucket they can create a print for you, I believe they do that sort of thing.... 
Also, Welcome to the party...smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

rustycompass said:


> ~ no Sir I don't... perhaps if you copy this pic & go to a image host like Photo Bucket they can create a print for you, I believe they do that sort of thing....
> Also, Welcome to the party...smt023


Tohave it clear, U would need a larger sized version (higher resolution) to make it look nice when printed out...


----------



## Baldy

*DNC at there Best..*

 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 










  :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Guest

*Must be that new.....*



rustycompass said:


>


Colt 1911A1 .75 cal ACP I heard about:smt082 :smt082 :smt1099


----------



## -gunut-

This just made my day! lol


----------



## john doe.

That sucks.


----------



## 2400

tnoisaw said:


> That sucks.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

Times have been hard on old Ronald....


----------



## Shipwreck

Shipwreck said:


>


I still like this photo for some reason   :mrgreen:


----------



## gunny




----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Blastard

Lightning bolt throws photographer in the air


----------



## john doe.

Blastard said:


> Lightning bolt throws photographer in the air


Nice pic!


----------



## Rustycompass

*Mother Nature is pretty powerful...*










Ron White on the subject of hurricanes in Florida ...

"It's not how fast the wind is blowing, it "what" the wind is blowing"


----------



## john doe.

rustycompass said:


> Ron White on the subject of hurricanes in Florida ...
> 
> "It's not how fast the wind is blowing, it "what" the wind is blowing"


WOW! Reminds me of the midwest tornados.


----------



## SuckLead

Someone sent this to me:


----------



## scooter

Well it appears they got the "fairy" part right


----------



## Wandering Man

SuckLead said:


> Someone sent this to me:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY????
> 
> WM
Click to expand...


----------



## SuckLead

Wandering Man said:


> WHY????
> 
> WM


My co-workers and I do this crap to each other via MySpace. Just to taunt each other.


----------



## Wandering Man

SuckLead said:


> My co-workers and I do this crap to each other via MySpace. Just to taunt each other.


Sounds like harrassment. 

If that's a picture one of your co-workers, I think I'd be looking for another job. 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Todd

Shipwreck said:


>


That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## john doe.

Shipwreck said:


>


A queer Darth Vader?


----------



## Shipwreck

Its Darth Kitty


----------



## scooter

Shipwreck said:


> Its Darth Kitty


I thought he looked like a pussy:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

Darla-Vader: Darth's beautiful sister.

WM


----------



## 2400

Shipwreck said:


>


Is that your Halloween costume? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> Is that your Halloween costume? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


No, it's in the mail going to U, though. I thought u could wear it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead




----------



## DMSHEPARD

How do you spot the handgunforum users with broadband?





















They are the ones who qoute entire posts with photos, even though they have already been qouted. It takes long enough to load a pic with dial-up, never mind loading the same pic 3 or 4 times.:smt062


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, unless it is a quote from another page, U aren't really downloading the same pic more than once. It should only download 1x, and then just load in all the spots of the quote....


----------



## DMSHEPARD

I am sure you are right, but it takes so long to load any pics it is just ridiculous. I can still be jealous of broadband though can't I? Dial-up is the only option here.:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck

Hey, I used dialup on the Internet from 1994 until about 3 years ago - so I know what it is like


----------



## scooter

DMSHEPARD said:


> I am sure you are right, but it takes so long to load any pics it is just ridiculous. I can still be jealous of broadband though can't I? Dial-up is the only option here.:smt076


Ya cant even get a cable modem there??


----------



## DMSHEPARD

There is no cable in my town. Only options are dial up and Wild Blue. Wild Blue is not an option for several reasons. Too much money for the return. Severe limits on downloads. Very unreliable service. And I don't think we can even put up a dish due to the angle to the horizon. We are also too far from a digital phone service for DSL. T1 is the real deal, used to work at a ski area that had it, plenty of time to surf the web after I got my air compressors up and running.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## scooter

whazzup with that?? them aint even weanie dogs


----------



## Shipwreck

It was their halloween costumes, apparently


----------



## scooter

Ahhh..I see:smt104 :smt104


----------



## Shipwreck

I found a new airline....


----------

